# Which IT profession is in Demand in South Australia



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,

I currently live in Pakistan and I am moving to South Australia in couple of months. I have more than 5 years of IT industry experience and I am currently working as a Software Engineer in Test on the Microsoft ERP system. I will be new to South Australia and don`t know much about the IT job market. For now my concern is to know about the IT job market and which IT profession is in demand in SA. 

I have already visited few job portals which didn`t give me the clear picture. I would highly appreciate if someone can share his experience with me.

Note : I have visa 176 and sponsored by SA state so i cannot work anywhere else then SA for first 2 years.

Looking forward for your response.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently live in Pakistan and I am moving to South Australia in couple of months. I have more than 5 years of IT industry experience and I am currently working as a Software Engineer in Test on the Microsoft ERP system. I will be new to South Australia and don`t know much about the IT job market. For now my concern is to know about the IT job market and which IT profession is in demand in SA.
> 
> ...


hi! welcome to the forum. South Australia is not an ideal place for IT professionals, senior expats could explain further about. You can relocate anywhere sice 2 years commitment is a moral obligation and not any legal action should be taken by the state. please share your visa time line.

..


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

iminaus said:


> hi! welcome to the forum. South Australia is not an ideal place for IT professionals, senior expats could explain further about. You can relocate anywhere sice 2 years commitment is a moral obligation and not any legal action should be taken by the state. please share your visa time line.
> 
> ..


Thanks for the quick turnaround. Could you please elaborate it further when you say "moral obligation and not any legal action should be taken". How can i relocate in case.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently live in Pakistan and I am moving to South Australia in couple of months. I have more than 5 years of IT industry experience and I am currently working as a Software Engineer in Test on the Microsoft ERP system. I will be new to South Australia and don`t know much about the IT job market. For now my concern is to know about the IT job market and which IT profession is in demand in SA.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have you done some skill search / job search based out of South Australia for your nominated skilled occupation? If so what was the outcome? 

I am sure if you are in Mircrosoft AXAPTA / Dynamics CRM kind of ERP applications there are a bunch of openings in the product testing / post production support / even new implementation projects in and around SA. 

Don't give up before even landing there, keep a threshold of 3 months to do extensive search / backup plan etc.

If you really feel that even after no. of attempts nothing turns out to be fruitful, then you can approach immigration SA to explain the situation and shift to different state. 

But i can assure you a well planned job search plan (Potential companies you can target for) and a proper market research with your specialized skills will boost your confidence and with a little bit of luck you might later hit this forum with a message stating South Australia rockzzz  

Cheers and Good Luck..


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you tried dynamicscareers website. it is a one great place for Microsoft ERP Guys, Also get connected with job consultants on linkedin there are some good jobs posted there..i know of some dynamics job consultants, i will check and share the same with you.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

check job portals for jobs in the state you plan to migrate to, dont just give up,


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

It would be pretty hard to estimate about jobs from here...
as some members have suggested; give yourself a few months atleast ...


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for your helpful replies.

I have been a part of multiple releases for Microsoft Dynamics AX 5.0 and 6.0. I have worked on dozens of features for this ERP and the test framework.

I will look into these job portals to find out the related jobs. It would be helpful if you can share some good job portals and relevant consultants.

I`m glad to learn that there are so many peoples around on this portal to help.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Thank you so much for your helpful replies.
> 
> I have been a part of multiple releases for Microsoft Dynamics AX 5.0 and 6.0. I have worked on dozens of features for this ERP and the test framework.
> 
> ...


Ur welcome.... 

Optimism is the best tool you should use during the job search...Sky is the limit....

Do a quick search in Seek.com.au, you get quite a lot of hits for Microsoft ERP jobs...

Good Luck..All the best


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hey man, i don't suggest simply violating your moral obligation to SA, they can't put you in jail but its not a joke, and only should be done in worst case where you are in very desperate condition.

I am not sure 100% how 176 visa works, but if you exile from SA and go to Melbourne for example, what if the employer asks you how come you left SA before 2 years? It won't be easy if you get into such situation. I think you should try harder to get a job in SA, although i hear its v v difficult for IT jobs there.


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Connect with Clarke Peters at jobs @ dynamorecruitment. com. au / 0407083339... he might have something for you.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

"moral obligation and not any legal action should be taken" is this true for 475 (regional provisional state sponsorship )visa also ?



dynamicmoodz said:


> Thanks for the quick turnaround. Could you please elaborate it further when you say "moral obligation and not any legal action should be taken". How can i relocate in case.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I have heard a lot of members saying that the State Sponsorship is only a "moral obligation and no legal action can be taken for breaking this 2 year commitment"...
I believe that the states must be asking for a written commitment and in case it is not honoured.some legal action might take place on their end..

just my thoughts..might be wrong...
but if it was sooo easy then why will ppl go for 175 visa at all ?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

so far i have not heard anyone gone thr legal action ..yes there is one form which you have to sign while applying for state sponsorship which has 2 yrs committment thing well mentioned in detail but there no details are mentioned about legal action so i believe it is only is only a "moral obligation".
One can obtain more info contacting / emailing state office



lifeisgood said:


> I have heard a lot of members saying that the State Sponsorship is only a "moral obligation and no legal action can be taken for breaking this 2 year commitment"...
> I believe that the states must be asking for a written commitment and in case it is not honoured.some legal action might take place on their end..
> 
> just my thoughts..might be wrong...
> but if it was sooo easy then why will ppl go for 175 visa at all ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah bcoz if you fill up the form then I think thats the nail in your coffin if you break the commitment...
bcoz for getting PR you have to prove that you have been staying in the state for 2 years and obviously this will be verified by the federal govt or DIAC with the respective state...
so i dont think its a smart idea to skip and go to another state..


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

what is one is not able to get a job after trying 6 months ?
Is there any provision in such cases ?



lifeisgood said:


> yeah bcoz if you fill up the form then I think thats the nail in your coffin if you break the commitment...
> bcoz for getting PR you have to prove that you have been staying in the state for 2 years and obviously this will be verified by the federal govt or DIAC with the respective state...
> so i dont think its a smart idea to skip and go to another state..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you can show proof that you have been applying for jobs but are not able to get one they might allow you to move to another state.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> if you can show proof that you have been applying for jobs but are not able to get one they might allow you to move to another state.


As Anj has mentioned above, it is important to make it a point to inform the state because you have given a written commitment to the state, and 176 visa has been processed on the basis of this commmitment. DIAC/sponsoring states are not stupid to not see people take advantage of this loop hole in the state sponsored visa commitment. If you have been following the DIAC for a few years, you will know that rules change drastically, and it is not really difficult for DIAC to make this moral commitment into a legal one. For example, DIAC can make this fulfillment of moral obligation a criteria for citizenship. This is just my opinion,but it is up to the individual to make his/her start in Australia by fulfilling his moral obligation or not.

I would probably think of the job prospects in a state before accepting the sponsorship, than accepting the sponsorship and then thinking of how to break it and move to another one. 

Another issue is that many companies ask your visa class and will ask clarification about the sponsorship. 

For 475 holders, I dont think this is even an option if they are interested in getting a PR.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

oz_sg10 said:


> "... 176 visa has been processed on the basis of this commmitment. DIAC/sponsoring states are not stupid to not see people take advantage of this loop hole in the state sponsored visa commitment. If you have been following the DIAC for a few years, you will know that rules change drastically, and it is not really difficult for DIAC to make this moral commitment into a legal one. For example, *DIAC can make this fulfillment of moral obligation a criteria for citizenship.*"



I completely agree with oz_sg10 with the above point...
Ultimately everyone's aim is to get the PR after the 176 visa...Hence at that point of time it will be essential to show the 2 year commitment (this is a no-brainer really bcoz its a WRITTEN commitment).

Its a personal decision anyways but I would hate to see someone's PR getting rejected after all the years on waiting for 176 visa..
Moreover you can work in some other filed also....Maybe re-train yourself in a field which has good job opportunities and take it from there..


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

both 176 and 175 are PR visas, except for the 2 yrs commitment bit on the 176



lifeisgood said:


> I completely agree with oz_sg10 with the above point...
> Ultimately everyone's aim is to get the PR after the 176 visa...Hence at that point of time it will be essential to show the 2 year commitment (this is a no-brainer really bcoz its a WRITTEN commitment).
> 
> Its a personal decision anyways but I would hate to see someone's PR getting rejected after all the years on waiting for 176 visa..
> Moreover you can work in some other filed also....Maybe re-train yourself in a field which has good job opportunities and take it from there..


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

oz_sg10 said:


> I would probably think of the job prospects in a state before accepting the sponsorship, than accepting the sponsorship and then thinking of how to break it and move to another one.


Yes , agreed but in few cases if applicant is not able to fulfill conditions / earn enough points required for 175/176 then the only option to check for other states for 475.What else one can do in this case ?


oz_sg10 said:


> For 475 holders, I dont think this is even an option if they are interested in getting a PR.


sorry i did not get you . Can you please elaborate ?

Thanks,
A


----------

